# 

## tulismanore

Sprawa jest następująca.
Mieszkam w bloku, nade mną  sąsiad. Mamy wspólny pion stalowy. 
Remont łazienki wypadałoby mi zacząć od wymiany pionu . (pomijam kto jest właścicielem pionu i kto może to robić)
Rura puszczona jest z piwnicy i biegnie po powierzchni ściany do sąsiada, po drodze trójnik do mnie.
Razem ok 5m rury przechodzącej przez strop mój i sąsiada (odpada kucie w ścianie, jedynie w stropie)
Jak były orientacyjny koszt robocizny?

----------

